# $100.00 Coupon For Spartan Cable....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

http://www.spartantool.com/register.asp


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

not working for me over here either. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> not working for me over here either. breid.................:rockon:




It's back up now.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I received my coupon yesterday. It can be applied to any one Spartan tool cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Just used my $100.00 coupon today. 25' of .55 cable, a 3" grease cutter and a handful of power feed parts only cost me $73.00 delivered


----------

